# Türsteuerung einer Schleuse [AS]



## myLoooo (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

mach mein Fachabi und hab ein Fach: Systemtechnik dort haben wir folgende Aufgabe aufbekommen:

http://img840.imageshack.us/i/20101212165147735.jpg/

http://img686.imageshack.us/i/201012121651575.jpg/

Wir sollen eine Schrittkette mit PC Worx erstellen. Ich hab so ein bissl getüffelt...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen.


----------



## Headman (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo                                          myLoooo 

eine sehr schöne Aufgabe und mit AS sehr gut zu lösen wie ich finde. Wo genau liegt den dein Problem?

Gruß
Headman



www.f-schwede.de


----------



## myLoooo (14 Dezember 2010)

Ich schaffe es die Lichtschranken mit den Schalten zuverarbeiten...
Die Aufgabe brauch ich bis Donnerstag :S


----------



## myLoooo (14 Dezember 2010)




----------



## Headman (14 Dezember 2010)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es die Lichtschranken mit den Schalten zuverarbeiten...
> Die Aufgabe brauch ich bis Donnerstag :S




Sorry, aber ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht ganz d.h. ich habe dein Probem noch nicht ganz erkannt.

Was ich verstehe:
- die Aufgabe muss Donnerstag fertig sein
- du willst bzw. musst mit AS progammieren 

so und das wars was ich weiß oder mir denke

Gruß
Headman


www.f-schwede.de


----------



## myLoooo (14 Dezember 2010)

Das die Tür aufgeht.. wenn sie im Schließung ist..und einer den Schalter drückt.. so nach Aufgabenstellung..


----------



## Headman (14 Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar nicht ganz im sinne des Erfinders, aber von dem Verlag "Vieweg" gibt es ein Buch "Automatisieren mit SPS  Übersichten und Übungsaufgaben".

Gibts auch als Ebook

Da ist deine Anlage beschrieben, zwar mit Siemens S7, aber vielleicht kommst du damit ein bischen weiter.
Da sind auch andere schöne Beispiele drin und haben mir hier und da sehr geholfen.

Gruß
Headman


www.f-schwede.de


----------



## winnman (14 Dezember 2010)

learning by dooing ist heir angesagt

dabei lernst du am meisten, einfach "Spieltrieb" loslassen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Headman (14 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> learning by dooing ist heir angesagt
> 
> dabei lernst du am meisten, einfach "Spieltrieb" loslassen und ausprobieren.




Recht hast du, aber manchmal muss man nachschauen oder nachlesen um nicht zu verzweifeln


----------



## nade (14 Dezember 2010)

Also, glaube so eine, oder ähnliche Aufgabe gab es hier shconmal.. also SuFu benutzen.
Dann die Aufgabenstellung mal in Sätze wie:

Wenn Schleusentor 1 auf(0) UND Tortaster Schleuse 2(0), dann NICHT Schleuse 2(0)

Wobei Drahtbruchsicherheit trotz betätigt eine (0) ergibt.

Es wird hier alles nur mit 2Schaltzuständen ON/OFF abgefragt, also einfach mal etwas "Binär" denken und die logischen Gehirnwindungen in Betrieb nehemen.
Oder eben mal genauer das Problem schildern.
Oder wenn es um eine Komplettlösung geht, das hier mit: Suche Komplettlösung, Preis Verhandlungsbasis/Preis...

Klar kannst du auch "Abschreiben", das heißt nur nicht, dass verstanden und auf andere Aufgaben anwenden können.
Bei konkreten Problemen wird die auch gerne geholfen.


----------

